# 2008 Altima OBD Code P0826



## Laura Buggler (Sep 24, 2019)

My car feels as if I am driving in low gear all the time. There is a slight hum when driving and I feel a little more vibration. This just started and the "Service Engine Light" is on.

*The OBD Code P0826* states Up and Down Shift Switch Circuit - mircocuts. I have a Continuous Variable Transmission.
Is this a simple circuit replacement?

*The other code that is showing is P0455* - Evaporative Emission System Leak Detected (Gross Leak / Flow).

How much will this cost me at the dealer?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's impossible to say how much something is going to cost that needs to be diagnosed, first. Most shops will start with a 1-hour diagnostic charge to begin the diagnostics and go from there. P0455 can be anything from a loose or faulty gas cap to something like a sticking evap vent control valve, a leaking fuel sender "O" ring or a faulty evap sensor, to name just a few possibilities. Usually this is best diagnosed using a scan tool and a smoke machine. The P0826 code has to do with the manual shift controls and is an electrical problem. Sometimes this can be caused by a spilled beverage on the levers. It could also be a circuit issue (i.e. broken wire), a faulty switch or even a bad TCM. To give you an idea what's involved in the P0826 diagnoses, I 'll refer you to this .pdf link from the service manual:






Nissan Altima 2007-2012 Service Manual: P0826 manual mode switch - Component diagnosis - Transaxle & transmission cvt: RE0F09B







www.nialtima.com


----------

